# Lake Mac - Squid



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey all,
I've never caught squid before and was wondering if anyone around Lake Macquarie wanted to show me the squiding ropes??


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Someone.... anyone....?

If you were in SA, I'd show you hundreds of spots mate. Sorry!

Cheers
Adam


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

haven't done it myself yet Timm, but I would be happy to stuff it up while giving it a go. I belive it's a matter of tying on a squidgy jig, and drift over some deep weed beds jigging. Maybe up near the channel entrance off the caravan park, theres lots of three - four meter deep weed beds there if thats deep enough?

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I know some spots on the lake which are good for them at night. The wharf a Summerland Point used to be ok. I have seen squid just south of Swansea in the weed beds. I wouldn't mind betting if you trolled along the edge of the weed you would pick up a squid or two. I haven't tried it so I don't really know.

Hear is a link that should help you out on the how too http://www.trackairadventures.com/squid.htm

Also a google link with where I have seen them in the past. Good luck


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

also check out the wiki Timm

http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Squid

cheers Dave

Edit after reading prawns post maybe these might be worth a go

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/rec ... -macquarie


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> also check out the wiki Timm
> 
> http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Squid
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan Stan. When are we going?


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

Best places for squid are drifing on an incoming tide along the channel itself (around the blackies boatramp area) for arrow squid or between the headland and moon islandover the broken grounds for greeneye squid. heaps there, just gotta get the techniques right and their preferences on colour changes daily so take a few colours. The better jigs are more expensive and DO work better. The new squidgie jigs with the flashing light are good. Also Yo Zuri or any of the jap ones from $10 - $20 are worth a try.


----------

